# Maltese in Shelter...Update!!



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just received a post that this little fellow has already been adopted.














I guess the e-mail I got was an old one. I was wondering why I hadn't seen him on Petfinder.

Linda

This just breaks my heart:

Waldo

I pray he is rescued and they find him a forever home.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG, It does break your heart. I pray someone comes to rescue him in time!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG is there anyone near that shelter? What a pitiful sight I am truly saddened by the inhumane treatment some people give to these little creatures.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> OMG is there anyone near that shelter? What a pitiful sight I am truly saddened by the inhumane treatment some people give to these little creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone up there. I sent an e-mail to North Central Maltese and posted it to a local forum here that is used by a lot of rescuers who were down here for Katrina. I hope someone can help. He looks like he was on the road for a while.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh he looks so sad. The poor little guy. I sure hope someone rescues him.


----------

